# New $60,000 Porsche Cayman, vs. used $60,000 Ferrari 360 Modena:



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

An interesting comparison.

Both of them are sub-3,000 pound mid-engine European two-seat sports cars that can be had for around $60,000 if you shop carefully.

The Ferrari is, well...a Ferrari. And it's got a maintenance-intensive 400-horsepower 40-valve quad-cam all-aluminum V8 engine. 

And yet, the Porsche may actually be the most expensive one to own, because of depreciation. The 360 is never going to be worth much less than it is today, but the Porsche is going to be in financial free-fall for many years.

Thinking "third vehicle" type role.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ferrari.:thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

The Porsche's depreciation only becomes a factor when you sell it, where as the Ferrari's cost goes up whenever you drive it. Also, assuming the 360 isn't going to fall in value assumes you're never going to drive it. High mileage older Ferraris are very cheap to buy because they need work the owner can't afford.

The best option would be a used Cayman/Boxster/911.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Once again, Ferrari.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Porsche... all day long.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

Recent used 911 buyer here...

You can drive a P-car every day if you want. You *cannot* drive an F-car every day, however.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

That's why I specified the "third car" role.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

The 360 is one of a handful of cars that I would hope to buy one day. In my opinion a good average for maintenance is 3-4K per year. Some years you could get buy on fluids alone. But beware of the year that had both belts and clutch replacement. If you can do this work yourself it would help a great deal. So I could see a bill of 8-12K being a possibility for me because I can't do this work. I would also prefer 3 pedal manual over F1. I know many will say these costs are outrageous, and I guess they would be right, but as I've said many times, Italian cars stir a passion in me that the other cars don't. I'm sure a new Cayman would be a great car, but I don't think it would be the car for me.


----------



## badreligion702 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would take the Porsche Cayman. It is easier to drive, and I would always pick a new car over a used one.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I would pick the Cayman but would pick a Cayman S instead of which I have already done.


----------



## txbimmerfan (May 29, 2014)

Here's a good write up on Ferrari ownership by Doug Demuro. http://jalopnik.com/heres-what-it-cost-me-to-own-a-ferrari-for-a-year-1669923931. Coincidentally, it's about a used 360 he purchased.


----------



## PKI (Oct 25, 2014)

The Porsche. Disclaimer, it's on my short list. However, given an ability to do your own mechanical work and sufficient funding for parts, then maybe you'll take a different direction. Third car...oh, what possibilities. Enjoy! Pat


----------



## the_phew (Mar 4, 2014)

I believe the last of the naturally-aspirated Caymans will be a collector's item, much like the last of the air-cooled 911s are. I plan to grab a Cayman GTS in a decade or so for ~$35k, and get it serviced at an indy shop.

If you are thinking of buying a used Ferrari, just buy a Ferrari poster instead. Because all it'll be good for is looking at in your garage. The cost to keep it running will be roughly equal to a second mortgage.

I went to visit the Ferrari/Maserati dealer near Dulles years ago. They had something like 5 new Ferraris on the lot (mostly the 360 at that time; beautiful car then, and still is). And no fewer than 30 (thirty!) in their service bays. Think about that long and hard...


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

I was wondering if the OP is still debating this purchase? If so are you leaning any particular way?


----------



## PKI (Oct 25, 2014)

A slightly different question, but similar. If you had a 10 car garage and the finances or cunning to fill it, would there be a Ferrari in the fleet and which stall would it occupy?
1) X5 
2) Jag S-type
3) Jag E-type
4) Porsche Cayman GTS
5) Tesla S
6) BMW 7 Series L
7) Honda S800 roadster
8) Ferrari GTO
9) Boss 302 1969
10) BMW 3.0 CSI


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

jcm12 said:


> I was wondering if the OP is still debating this purchase? If so are you leaning any particular way?


Lol.

I wasn't trying to decide which one to buy. I was simply exploring the financial aspects through this comparison.

Although, as a completely unrelated matter, I am considering a new Cayman. It will be interesting to see how much more horsepower and fuel mileage they will be able to wring out of the new Cayman turbo engine.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

PKI said:


> A slightly different question, but similar. If you had a 10 car garage and the finances or cunning to fill it, would there be a Ferrari in the fleet and which stall would it occupy?
> 1) X5
> 2) Jag S-type
> 3) Jag E-type
> ...


Lol. You have way to much time and/or money on your hands.


----------



## PKI (Oct 25, 2014)

That would be the time thing. Yes, too much time and not enough garage or money. But a third car needs some company, don't you think?


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll play. Yes, I have way to much time on my hands.


1 Koenigsegg One
2 Pagani Zonda
3 Ferrari 250 GTO (Of Course)
4 Ferrari 288 GTO
5 Lamborghini Miura SV
6 Lamborghini Countach 500 S
7 Lamborghini Murcielago LP 670-4 SV
8 Porsche 930 Turbo
9 Intermeccanica Italia Spyder
10 BMW 650i Gran Coupe (Daily Driver)


----------



## PKI (Oct 25, 2014)

jcm12 said:


> I'll play. Yes, I have way to much time on my hands.
> 
> 1 Koenigsegg One
> 2 Pagani Zonda
> ...


That would be a very interesting garage to visit. You play well.


----------

